# URGENT : Parents rehoming Siamese/ragdoll mix



## starstomore (4 mo ago)

My parents are rehoming one of their cats, Pebbles.

She is approx. 3 years old, and she is the biggest sweetheart. she's very shy, and only likes to explore when its up to her, but once she opens up to you shes the best cat you could ever have.

Shes a pretty easygoing cats, and never starts a fight. We think she should go to a home that has cats that all get along so she can fit in with the group, or to a home with only 1-2 other cats.
She is a sweet girl, and she gets along great with the younger cats in the household. She is very open to new cats, and only took about a week to accept their latest kitten into the family. Unfortunately, the older cats in their household wont accept her.

Here are a few pics of her















She is a Siamese Ragdoll mix, mostly Siamese. Her father was a ragdoll and her mother was a Siamese ragdoll mix.

She's a real baby, and will; cuddle up with you happily. she loves to snuggle, and loves attention. She does get along just fine with birds.
She doesn't prefer dogs, but she doesn't attack them. Their dogs get along fine with her.

She is NOT fixed, this is because prices in our area are outrageous (250+) to get her fixed.

They are located in Minnesota, and would be willing to drive a some to ensure she gets a loving home!


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

I would gladly take her in but you don't mention where the cat is located. Im in Los Angeles area in California. 
My Jinxy girl is looking for a companion.


----------



## starstomore (4 mo ago)

Jinxy's Dad said:


> I would gladly take her in but you don't mention where the cat is located. Im in Los Angeles area in California.
> My Jinxy girl is looking for a companion.


Very sorry! We Are In Minnesota, I dont know if thats too far for you? Im pretty sure my parents would be willing to meet halfway, they do it all the time when they sell their puppies.


----------



## Jinxy's Dad (Jul 8, 2021)

I wish I could but I work in a hospital pathology lab and we are still very short staffed. Working 11-12 hours a day with no end in sight.


----------



## starstomore (4 mo ago)

Jinxy's Dad said:


> I wish I could but I work in a hospital pathology lab and we are still very short staffed. Working 11-12 hours a day with no end in sight.


Thank you anyways!^^ Good luck with your work! Your changing the world


----------

